# Frage zu Testwerkzeugen



## kossy (21. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Sind Black-Box-Tests, White-Box-Tests extra von einem Programmierer geschriebene Programme, mit deren Hilfe ein Programm auf Fehler getestet werden kann?

Gibt es ganz allgemeine große und kommerzielle Testsoftware, die für Programm in mehreren Programmiersprachen geschrieben worden sein können?


----------



## Gast2 (25. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage. Sind Black-Box-Tests, White-Box-Tests extra von einem Programmierer geschriebene Programme, mit deren Hilfe ein Programm auf Fehler getestet werden kann?



Kann man so nicht sagen. Black-Box oder White-Box Testing beschreibt die Methodik nicht eine bestimmtes Programm oder Werkzeug.

Black-Box Test heißt das der Tester die interne Implementierung der zu testenden Komponente nicht kennt und nur über die definierten Interfaces auf die Funktionen zugreift. Dabei ist die Technologie relativ uniteressant. Wenn ich z.B. einen SOAP Serveice anbiete und meinem Tester drauf los lasse gebe ich ihm nur die WSDLs. Ob er dann mit SOAP UI per Hand versucht requests abzusetzen oder eine professionelles Testframework verwendet ist eine andere Frage.

White-Box Test kennt der Tester die interne Implementierung und kann seine Testcases speziell darauf ausrichten. auch hier ist die Technologie recht uninteressant.



kossy hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ganz allgemeine große und kommerzielle Testsoftware, die für Programm in mehreren Programmiersprachen geschrieben worden sein können?



Ja, jede Menge  Da musst du schon etwas spezifischer werden was du wissen willst.


----------



## kossy (26. Jan 2010)

Hi !

Vielleicht nennst Du mir einfach mal zwei Softwarebeispiele für das Testen der allgemeinen Funktionalität eines Programms. Stell Dir einfach vor, ich schreibe vielleicht zwei bis drei Java-Klassen und einer separaten main-Methode und will nun einfach testen, ob alles funktioniert.


----------



## maki (26. Jan 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2010)

kossy hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es ganz allgemeine große und kommerzielle Testsoftware, die für Programm in mehreren Programmiersprachen geschrieben worden sein können?


IBM Website Security mit Rational AppScan ? Software - Deutschland

Geiles Teil... hab es zu Beginn nicht geglaubt, aber das kann wirklich was...


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Hmmm, das sieht mir aber nicht nach einem Testframework aus...

@kossy

Einfachste Möglichkeit für dich:

JUnit oder TestNG, alles andere wäre für zwei drei Klassen zuviel Aufwand. Im allgemeinen gibt es für Java ein Menge TestFrameworks: Open Source Testing Tools in Java

Mit JUnit oder TestNG kannst du zum Beispiel testen:

1) vorausgessetzt dein Programm schreibt bei Eingabe einer Zahl den kehrwert in ein xml file

Dann kannst du Testroutinen bauen, die erst dein Programm mit einer Zahl aufrufen, dann nachsehn ob ein xml file generiert wurde und letzlich prüfen ob in dem file die zahl im Kehrwert steht.


Und natürlich eine Menge commerzieller Tools. Aber die sind i.d.R wirklich teurer und brauchen viel Einarbeitung. Alleine das Setup ist dann meist schon eine Herausforderung.


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jan 2010)

fassy hat gesagt.:


> Hmmm, das sieht mir aber nicht nach einem Testframework aus...


nein ist es auch nicht. Ein Tool das versucht deine Webanwendung zu "hacken"



> Gibt es ganz allgemeine große und kommerzielle Testsoftware,


ja, siehe link von mir
 den rest des Satzes hab ich nicht verstanden


----------



## Gast2 (27. Jan 2010)

Okay, dann hab ich das richtig gesehn. Das würde ich allerdings nicht als "Testwerkzeug" bezeichnen. Tool Collections für Penetration Tests und Vulnerability Scanning haben funktional zwar Gemeinsamkeiten zu Testing Tools aber doch andere Schwerpunkte. Ich denke kossy meint eher so was wie IBM - IBM Rational Functional Tester ? Functional Testing - Rational Functional Tester - Software


----------

